# Fair price for a flat in Barcelona?



## WanderingAgent (Jul 9, 2021)

What's a fair price for a flat in Barcelona in the city. I'm looking at both studios and 1 bedrooms.

Thanks!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Impossible to answer other than what you are prepared to pay


----------



## WanderingAgent (Jul 9, 2021)

I was prepared for a realistic answer like that haha. It appears that everything is controlled by agencies. How annoying lol. I might have to get a hotel or airbnb for a month and then try to find a place once I'm already there.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The loss of private rental accommodation to holiday rental agencies has been a huge political issue in Barcelona. The city council has taken steps to try and mitigate this, but since many of the rental apartments are unlicensed it's very hard to control. You might find this article interesting.

Barcelona Wants to Ban Renting Private Rooms to Tourists

Realistically your best bet is to rent somewhere cheaper in the suburbs and use public transport - or spend the savings on taxis ..


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

600 euro to 850 euro per month. Ballpark. Obviously depends on how modern / renovated the flat is. I would keep out of the suburbs as you miss out on many of the advantages of living in Barcelona. Also stay away from the historic center of Barcelona as it is full of thieves.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Joey Testa said:


> 600 euro to 850 euro per month. Ballpark. Obviously depends on how modern / renovated the flat is. I would keep out of the suburbs as you miss out on many of the advantages of living in Barcelona. Also stay away from the historic center of Barcelona as it is full of thieves.


This surprises me. Is Barcelona cheaper than Madrid? Here (in Madrid) you wouldn't find any flat worth living in for 600€ even in a suburb (with Metro), maybe for 850 you could get something within esay communting distance, but anything inside the inner ring road (M30) forget it.


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

Overandout said:


> This surprises me. Is Barcelona cheaper than Madrid? Here (in Madrid) you wouldn't find any flat worth living in for 600€ even in a suburb (with Metro), maybe for 850 you could get something within esay communting distance, but anything inside the inner ring road (M30) forget it.


check on Idealista. Lots of studios available for 600 euro


----------

